# chain or cam belt ?



## 107790 (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi all- on this wet day,
I have a 1992 Talbot 1500 express chassis fitted with a 2.5 D . engine No, GJ 066-205292.
Will this engine be fitted with a cam belt or a timing chain? as I was given
a haynes Peugeot engine book covering a 2.5Diesel which look like mine.
I would like to clear it up so i can work out if indeed it may need work carrying out.
Rod


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

If you phone a peugeot main dealer quoting chassis and engine no.and ask for the part number for a cam belt,also if they have it in stock. they should be able to tell you which one you will need. then problem solved. devious is my middle name.

cabby


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Check to see if you have a plastic cover on the end of the engine, ease it away from the engine dont break it and you should be able to see if there is a belt fitted, I think it will have.


Loddy


----------



## patman (Jan 1, 2007)

I have a 1993 2.5 Talbot and it's a cambelt. If you want I'll look in the manual to see if there are any varients.
Regards Patman


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

cabby said:


> If you phone a peugeot main dealer quoting chassis and engine no.and ask for the part number for a cam belt,also if they have it in stock. they should be able to tell you which one you will need. then problem solved. devious is my middle name.
> 
> cabby


Great idea cabby - but unfortunately not foolprof - I did similar when I had a Morris Minor and the clutch failed.

I asked the dealer(!) for a clutch cable - he fell about laughing and asked how long I'd had the Moggie.

How was I to know Minors have a solid rod connection from the clutch lever to the release arm?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## 107790 (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re chain or belt*

Hi patman.
Mine has three external belts (smooth) driving pulleys Alt,fan and pump.
this is why it seems more likely its a chain. 
In the haynes book it looks like the XD3.What did your book say.
P'S. the Boost start you asked about is a third battery in the wheel arch with a separate button if it fails to start.
Rod


----------



## patman (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: Re chain or belt*



hotrod said:


> Hi patman.
> Mine has three external belts (smooth) driving pulleys Alt,fan and pump.
> this is why it seems more likely its a chain.
> In the haynes book it looks like the XD3.What did your book say.
> ...


Hi Rod
According to the peter Russek manual , which is supposed to run from 1982 onwards, it mentions 3 engines.
1 1.9 litre DB9 (XUD)
2 2.5 litre U25/661
3 2.5litre turbo U25/673

XUD engine has a camshaft timing gearwheel
The two 2.5 litre engines have a belt driven camshaft, earlier models were fitted with an engine of similar capacity but had a gear driven camshaft (quote)
According to the book there should be a plate in the passenger doorframe with the year of the model, this should be quoted with the chassis no when ordering parts. There should be another plate on the engine on the drivers side but on the rear side of the engine somewhere. Also mine has an electric fan on the rad'

A bit of a puzzler that. Do the door windows on yours slope down at the front like my '93 model?
Patman


----------



## 107790 (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re chain or belt*

Hi'Patman,
My MH is a "A" Type Laika 57 s without any cab .I picked it for the low entry bed in the front driving seats and separate dinner . I used to work for a company making the roofs and front/rear panels for MH and caravavans and could see the possible latter problems with sealing up.
I was interested in your manual whats it cover?
rod


----------



## nomad (May 11, 2005)

Hi Hotrod,
This may or may not help but I used to own a talbot express 2.5 Turbo 1991 mobel and that had a chain driven camshaft.
You could see the chain if you removed the oil filler cap and looked toward the "pulley" end of the engine.
Interestingly though about 2 months after I sold it I had a phone call from a garage asking whether it had had its cambelt changed.
I hope this is of some help
Colin


----------



## patman (Jan 1, 2007)

Evening all
The Peter Russek manual covers all mechanical and most electrical jobs. It is smaller than a Haines manual though I don't think Haines do one for the Talbot type van.
I got it off e-bay for £20 which is about £7 more than a new one. (what a fathead)
Regards Patman


----------



## 107790 (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi'Patman and nomad,
I am certain that nomads suggestion will confirm it is a chain (will check on sat,)and many thank to you all for the help.
P.S, What was the title of the book Patman?
rod thanks again.


----------



## patman (Jan 1, 2007)

Pocket mechanic vehicle manual, by Peter Russek manuals.
Citroen C25, Fiat Ducato and Talbot Express.
Phone no, 01494 440829.
Regards Patman


----------



## 107790 (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi' Patman' found the book on ebay wondered how good it will be
rod


----------



## patman (Jan 1, 2007)

It is quite usefull and as far as I know it's the only one.
Regards Patman


----------



## 107790 (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi' Patman,
will get one but would love to get a copy of the Laika 57s owners operations(kit in MH) handbook.I think I will try Laika factory Italy but it doesn't sound to good as the word maybe next week-month for getting stuff from them. ho well .
Rod


----------



## patman (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi Rod
I've got all the Elddis bumph and the base vehicle handbook if its any use.
Regards Patman


----------



## 107790 (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi' Patman,
I think it may need to be Laika's book of the layout.
I have the belling water heater but the switches and some of the operations I am lost with.I may need a local bod to have a look and go through it with me and take notes. must be some one in the county as I am in the Caravan club("not an other club I here my wife saying")so I will look in to that asap. thanks again. Rod


----------



## patman (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: Re chain or belt*



hotrod said:


> Hi patman.
> Mine has three external belts (smooth) driving pulleys Alt,fan and pump.
> this is why it seems more likely its a chain.
> In the haynes book it looks like the XD3.What did your book say.
> ...


Hi Rod
Just done some work on my Talbot and noticed that it has three belts also. Hope this helps.
Patman


----------



## 107790 (Oct 21, 2007)

So Patman did you say that yours also has a plastic cam cover that was in an earlyer thread? 
I am going over on sunday to run it up and will kook again. 
Rod


----------

